# Wallingford area cyclist with son?



## bozmandb9 (28 Aug 2013)

I saw someone out today with his son, cycling in the opposite direction as I was out with my son. If by any chance it's a fellow Cyclechat forum member please pm me. Looked like your boy was around 11. Anyway, next time ill try to stop and chat to see if we can arrange a ride for the boys together!

Or anybody else in the South Oxon area have a kid around this age keen on road biking?


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Aug 2013)

if youd asked ten years ago id have said yes!

though i was not with child at the time.


----------

